
Yammer Raises $5 Million For Workgroup Micro-Messaging - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/19/yammer-raises-5-million-for-workgroup-micro-messaging/
======
siong1987
This shows that idea is not really something that VC pays for. It is always
the team behind the idea.

~~~
dmix
Or the hype behind the idea.

With $5 million, the investors/founders believe it can be at least a $10
million dollar company in the next 5-7 years. I personally wouldn't have made
that bet but at least they are charging money for their app.

~~~
nickb
There's a VC out there that's happy with a 1x return in 5-7 years?! Your
estimates are way, way too low. ;)

~~~
dmix
Oops, I meant to write $100 million.

------
sweis
Large enterprises may forbid employees from using Yammer for any business-
related communication due to security and legal concerns. Yammer may have more
luck focusing on small enterprises, non-profits, and universities.

------
charlesju
Who uses Yammer here?

I tried it for less than a day and got too lazy to keep it up to date, the
rest of my founders did not try at all.

~~~
dennmart
A few months ago I convinced my team to start to use 37signals' Campfire to be
able to communicate with each other, especially when someone was away from the
office. It worked great for the first week, then after that people gradually
started to 'forget' to log in, until in a few weeks time I was the only one
logging in frequently. So I haven't even bothered to mention Yammer to anyone
else on the team. I know they won't use it.

Yammer is just like any other collaboration tool. If you (or others) don't
bother to use it every day, then it's virtually useless. But when used by
everyone on a consistent basis, it can become an invaluable tool.

------
froo
I sincerely hope twitter implement private channels (so that you essentially
have the same thing) for their messaging platform.

Would be great to have a private discussion area for workmates or project
teammates as additional tabs to the general tweet stream.

~~~
tdavis
IRC? AIM? Gtalk? Chatterous? Campfire? iChat (it has video!!1)?

I recently invented a cylindrical device which may be moved by being pushed or
rotated via a center axis. It's not a true cylinder; I added some bumps to it
so as to make it less efficient, but I have a feeling it's going to become way
more popular than these "wheel" things everybody is using now.

~~~
froo
yeah but the thing is, I think of twitter in the classic sense ("this is what
I'm doing right now")

Combine that with a work channel - eg "I'm currently putting a coversheet on
the TPS reports" - then I believe it could be easier to co-ordinate efforts if
you're company requires you to collaborate with others on projects.

When you add in the additional functionality of directed chat (via @) and the
backwards compatibility of having it work on older phones with SMS then it
beats out IRC, Aim, Gtalk, Chatterous etc - especially in countries where
internet costs on phones is too high for a staggered conversation to be
useful.

------
diN0bot
article worth it for the japan groups link:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/04/twitter-launches-
groups...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/04/twitter-launches-groups-in-
japan/)

